# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Θεμιστοκλής [Μωραΐτης - Moraitis, Themistokles]

## xara

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1907, στο Σάντερλαντ της Σκωτίας, απο τα ναυπηγεία J. Priestman & Co, για την Hellenic Transportation Line, με το όνομα *ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ*, όνομα που κράτησε για ενα χρόνο. Το 1908 μετονομάσθηκε σε *ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ*.
Η γραμμή του ήταν Πειραιάς-Ν.Υόρκη.
Ήταν διπλέλικο. ατμοκίνητο με 2 φουγάρα, 6045 τόνων και η ταχύτητά του ήταν 13 κόμβοι.
Μετέφερε 1700 επιβάτες, (100 Α' θέση, 100 Β', 1500 Γ' θέση) και είχε Ελληνική σημαία.
Διαλύθηκε το 1933.

----------


## xara

Το *Α/Π ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ* ήταν το πρώτο Ελληνικό υπερωκεάνειο. Το πρώτο του ταξίδι, ως* ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ,* έγινε στις 4 Ιουλίου 1907, ημέρα της Ανεξαρτησίας των Η.Π.Α.
Ήταν νηολογίου ¶νδρου.

----------


## Naias II

Από την έκθεση "Ένας αιώνας ελληνικά επιβατηγά πλοία" Γ.Φουστάνου

ds_Εικόνα 184.jpg

ds_Εικόνα 188.jpg

ds_Εικόνα 189.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Announcement of the National Lines of 1923. *Themistocles* was the legendary *Moraitis* in its second reincarnation. *Megali Ellas* was one of the most popular ships of the route.

From a 1923 issue of the Greek American magazine *Atlantis*

National 1.jpgNational 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Advertisement of _Themistocles_ and other Greek Ocean Liners in the New York magazine _Atlantis_ around 1920.

Ethn Atm.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία του ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ πιθανότατα ως ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ, με μαύρη φορεσιά. 

morait1.jpg
πηγή: Ναυτική Ελλάς.

και το βιογραφικό του:




> MORAITIS / THEMISTOCLES 1907 
> 6,045 gross tons, length 400ft x beam 50ft, two funnels, two masts, twin screw, speed 13 knots, accommodation for 100-1st and 1,500-3rd class passengers. Launched 16th Apr.1907 by J. Priestman & Co, Sunderland for Hellenic Transport Line, Greece. 1st Jul.1907 maiden voyage Piraeus - Patras - Gibraltar - Bermuda - New York. 5th Sep.1908 last voyage Smyrna - Piraeus - Patras - Algiers - New York (8 Round voyages). 1908 sold to Hellenic Transatlantic S.N. Co renamed THEMISTOCLES. 12th Nov.1908 first voyage Smyrna - Piraeus - Kalamata - Patras - New York. Nov.1912 taken over as Greek military transport. 12th Jul.1913 resumed Piraeus - New York service. 24th Oct.1914 last voyage Piraeus - Kalamata - Patras - New York. 1914 transferred to National Greek Line and 21st Nov.1914 started first voyage Piraeus - Kalamata - Patras - Palermo - New York. 28th Aug.1924 last voyage Piraeus - Kalamata - Patras - New York except for one Piraeus - New York voyage starting on 14th Sep.1927. 1933 scrapped .[North Atlantic Seaway, vol.3,p.1371 by N.R.P. Bonsor / theshipslist.com]

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ellinis πολυ καλο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ι had not realized we had a site... Here is an announcement from November 16, 1907, the first few months she was active...
19070619 Mwraitis.jpg

Of course you noticed her schedule to NYC via Kalamata and Patras! Now on the return she seemed to be going to Alexandria and Smyrna! I didi not know this.

Here are ads/announcements of August 15 and 19, 1908
19080815 Moraitis.jpg19080819 Moraitis.jpg

By July 7, 1909 she was _Themistocles_, the poor _Moraitis Line_ having succumbed under the pressure of debts and creditors. 
19090707 Themist.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Ellinis και Nicholas για τα ντοκουμέντα. Σπάνια αρχεία αυτά από το πρώτα ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό υπερωκεάνιο!
Να προσθέσω κάτι από τη βιογραφία του πλοιοκτήτη του: 
Το κανονικό όνομα του Δημήτριου Μωραΐτη ήταν Δημήτριος Διγενόπουλος το Μωραΐτης ήταν παρατσούκλι που τελικά το μεταβίβασε και στην οικογένειά του. Καταγόταν από την Δημητσάνα και όχι από την ¶νδρο όπως οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν. Από την Δημητσάνα καταδιώχθηκε ύστερα από την Επανάσταση του Ορλώφ το 1770 και βρήκε καταφύγιο στην ¶νδρο από όπου και ξεκίνησε την περίφημη αλλά δυστυχώς σύντομη σταδιοδρομία του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστούμε Ellinis και Nicholas για τα ντοκουμέντα. Σπάνια αρχεία αυτά από το πρώτα ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό υπερωκεάνιο!
> Να προσθέσω κάτι από τη βιογραφία του πλοιοκτήτη του: 
> Το κανονικό όνομα του Δημήτριου Μωραΐτη ήταν Δημήτριος Διγενόπουλος το Μωραΐτης ήταν παρατσούκλι που τελικά το μεταβίβασε και στην οικογένειά του. Καταγόταν από την Δημητσάνα και όχι από την ¶νδρο όπως οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν. Από την Δημητσάνα καταδιώχθηκε ύστερα από την Επανάσταση του Ορλώφ το 1770 και βρήκε καταφύγιο στην ¶νδρο από όπου και ξεκίνησε την περίφημη αλλά δυστυχώς σύντομη σταδιοδρομία του.


Eyxaristoume poly. Pantws sthn Andro ton exoun gia hrwa (kai swsta)! To _Moraitis_ eixe nhologh0ei sthn Andro! Dystyxws o Dimitrios Mwraiths pe0ane ftwxos sthn Agglia, nomizw...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Advertising _Themistocles_ and *Athinai* together although the drawing of the latter is presented (June 23, 1909)

19090623.jpg

Wikipedia is a very _dangerous_ *place for misinformation*. Look at this Greek Wikipedia error in the Oceanliner entry

Wiki.jpg

Of course *Moraitis* was the first name!

----------


## Naias II

¶λλο ένα διαφημιστικό του Θεμιστοκλή-Αθήναι από την έκθεση Γ.Φουστάνου

ATHINAI_1908 by G.Foustanos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have a serious question for the experts. Here is an ad of the _Moraitis Line_ from July 2, 1908.
19080702 Moraitis.jpg
Did the company have other smaller ships that were doing the runs to Samos and to Crete? And what was _Moraitis_' association with _Elliniki Atmoploia_?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κατασκευάστηκε το 1907, στο Σάντερλαντ της Σκωτίας, απο τα ναυπηγεία J. Priestman & Co, για την Hellenic Transportation Line, με το όνομα *ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ*, όνομα που κράτησε για ενα χρόνο. Το 1908 μετονομάσθηκε σε *ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ*.
> Η γραμμή του ήταν Πειραιάς-Ν.Υόρκη.
> Ήταν διπλέλικο. ατμοκίνητο με 2 φουγάρα, 6045 τόνων και η ταχύτητά του ήταν 13 κόμβοι.
> Μετέφερε 1700 επιβάτες, (100 Α' θέση, 100 Β', 1500 Γ' θέση) και είχε Ελληνική σημαία.
> Διαλύθηκε το 1933.


Η μεταναστευση στην Αμερικη δεν ειχε παντα καλο τελος. Παρουσιαζω εδω ενα μικρο αρθρο απο το _Σκριπ_ της 24ης Φεβρουαριου 1908. Το *Μωραιτης* εχει γυρισει απο την Αμερικη και φερνει μαζι του πολλους μεταναστες που ειτε δεν περασαν τις ιατρικες εξετασεις στην Ellis Island   ειτε δεν βρηκαν την γη της επαγγελειας που περιμεναν ....   "*...* *δια να γυρισωμεν ελεεινοι και αξιοδακρυτοι...*"

24 Φεβρουαριου 1908

19080224 Moraitis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And one more of _Themistocles_ on August 30, 1910
19100830 Themistoklis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια ωραια αγγελια του *Μωραιτη* στις 5 Οκτωβριου 1907. Πειραιευς, Καλαματα. Πατρα, Νεα Υορκη....
19071005 Moraitis.jpg

Και εδω δυο αγγελιες απο το 1908 που  καθιστουν γνωστη την ακριβη αλλαγη του *Μωραιτη* σε *Θεμιστοκλη*:

Σαν _Μωραιτης_ εφευγε για την Νεα Υορκη στις 27 Αυγουστου 1908.
Σαν *Θεμιστοκλης* στις 3 Νοεμβριου 1908
19080821 Moraitis.jpg
19081015 Themistocles.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκιτσο του *Μωραιτη* απο τον Εθνικο Κηρυκα της 9ης Μαρτιου 2008

20080309 Eth Khrux.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το τελος της εταιρειας οπως ανακοινωθηκε στις εφημεριδες στις 15 Αυγουστου 1908!

19080815 Moraitis.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του ατμόπλοιου *"Μωραΐτης".*
Η φωτογραφία βρέθηκε στο σπίτι της _Φλώρας Κακλαμάνη,_ την οποία ευχαριστώ θερμά.

Η λεζάντα αναφέρει:
*"Το ατμόπλοιον Μωραΐτης υπό φόρτωσιν εν Σμύρνη".*

Σίγουρα κάποιοι μπορεί να έχετε ξαναδεί την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω αν έχετε ξαναδεί είναι αντικείμενα από το ατμόπλοιο *"Μωραΐτης"/"Θεμιστοκλής"*
Πρόσφατα καλός φίλος καραβολάτρης μου έδειξε κάποια σκεύη που πρέπει να ανήκουν στο ατμόπλοιο *"Θεμιστοκλής".*

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

Μωραϊτης.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του ατμόπλοιου *"Μωραΐτης".*
> Η φωτογραφία βρέθηκε στο σπίτι της _Φλώρας Κακλαμάνη,_ την οποία ευχαριστώ θερμά.
> 
> Η λεζάντα αναφέρει:
> *"Το ατμόπλοιον Μωραΐτης υπό φόρτωσιν εν Σμύρνη".*
> 
> Σίγουρα κάποιοι μπορεί να έχετε ξαναδεί την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω αν έχετε ξαναδεί είναι αντικείμενα από το ατμόπλοιο *"Μωραΐτης"/"Θεμιστοκλής"*
> ...



Αυτη ειναι μια πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια απο πλευρα που δεν εχω ξαναδει. Το πλοιο εκανε και ταξιδια στην Μεσογειο, ιδιως την Ανατολικη.

Ευχαριστουμε

ΥΓ:  Βλεπω δουλευεις αργα σημερα το βραδυ.. Και εγω ψαχνω σαν τρελλος για video του *Roi Baudoin*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του ατμόπλοιου *"Μωραΐτης".*
> Η φωτογραφία βρέθηκε στο σπίτι της _Φλώρας Κακλαμάνη,_ την οποία ευχαριστώ θερμά.
> 
> Η λεζάντα αναφέρει:
> *"Το ατμόπλοιον Μωραΐτης υπό φόρτωσιν εν Σμύρνη".*
> 
> Σίγουρα κάποιοι μπορεί να έχετε ξαναδεί την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
> 
> _..........._
> ...


Φιλε _Roi_Baudoin_

Μια και ανεφερες το θεμα αυτο θα ηθελα να προσθεσω δυο φωτογραφιες του *Θεμιστοκλη* (πρωην *Μωραιτη*)  του 1919, απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Αναφερονται στην Ελληνικη απελευθερωση (το αρχειο του ΕΛΙΑ γραφει κατοχη) της Σμυρνης το 1919. 

Φωτογράφος        Ζωγράφος, Νίκος 
Τίτλος       Ελληνική κατοχή της Σμύρνης. Το πλοίο *Θεμιστοκλής* φέρνοντας ενισχύσεις.
Τόπος       Σμύρνη (Τουρκία)
Χρονολογία       1919

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=459219

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=459221

Themistocles1.JPG

Themistocles2.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφερουσα συγκριση των Ελληνικων υπερωκεανειων  *Αθηναι, Μακεδονια, Θεμιστοκλης* (πρωην *Μωραιτης*) και *Πατρις*. 

Εμπρος, 14 Μαρτιου 1912

19120314 Maked Them Patris.jpg

Ο κυριος πλοιαρχος δεν μας τα ελεγε πολυ σωστα... Κατεληγε στο συμπερασμα οτι το Θεμιστοκλης και το Αθηναι ηταν τα καλυτερα και μεγαλυτερα... αλλα τα στοιχεια ηταν εντελως διαφορετικα, ιδιως στο πιο ηταν το ποιο γρηγορο...

_Μακεδονια_  (1912)  6.333 τοννοι  128,5 μετρα   17 κομβοι
_Θεμιστοκλης_ (1907)   6.045 τοννοι    121,9 μετρα   13 κομβοι
_Πατρις_  (1909)   4.390 τοννοι   112,8 μετρα   16 κομβοι
*Αθηναι*   (1891)   2.404 τοννοι  96,8 μετρα  10 κομβοι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια καθαρη φωτογραφια του *Θεμιστοκλη* στην Θεασσαλονικη το 1915 καθως πεταφερει συμμαχους στρατιωτες στο μετωπο. Φαινονται καλα πολλα χαρακτηριστικα του πλοιου.

Φωτογραφια απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας www.gallica.bnf.fr

Themistocles Salonique 1915.jpeg

Them 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΩΡΑΪΤΗΣ σε πίνακα του ζωγράφου Νικόλαου Κοντογεώργη, δημοσιευμένος στο περιοδικό "Περίπλους".
Η πρώτη του άφιξη στην ¶νδρο στις 12 Ιουνίου 1907, ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του Μωραϊτη και λιμάνι νηολόγησης του πλοίου, ήταν αφορμή για να στηθεί στο νησί μια μεγάλη γιορτή.
Επτά μέρες αργότερα και αφού ακολούθησαν ανάλογες εκδηλώσεις στη Σμύρνη και τον Πειραιά, το ΜΩΡΑΪΤΗΣ ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι προς τη Νεα Υόρκη με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς στην Καλαμάτα και την Πάτρα.

Image4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Πίνακας που απεικονίζει το ΜΩΡΑΪΤΗΣ 

http://pluton22.blogspot.gr/2012/09/70.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μωραιτης* στις αρχες της καριερας του απο την _Εσπερινη_ της 10ης Νοεμβριου 1907.

19071110 Μωραιτης Εσπερινη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η είδηση της πώλησης του ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ για σκραπ μετά από είκοσι έξι χρόνια υπηρεσίας, κέρδισε αρκετό χώρο στην εφημερίδα του Πειραιά "Σφαίρα". Από το φύλλο της 20ης Απριλίου 1933 και το παρακάτω απόσπασμα:

moraitis 331.jpg
Περισσότερα στο σχετικό φύλλο στην ιστοσελίδα της βιβλιοθήκης της Βουλής.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΜΩΡΑΪΤΗΣ

Moraitis_1a.jpg
Μοναδική φωτογραφία του "Μωραΐτης" το 1907 αμέσεως μετά την έξοδό του από τα Βρετανικά ναυπηγεία (Πηγή: Tyne and Wear archives & Museums)

http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/11/blog-post_8.html

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτές τις δυο μικρές ειδήσεις από τη Σφαίρα του 1923 γίνεται λόγος για το υπερωκεάνειο GLADSTONE (πρώην ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ). 
gladstone 1923.jpggladstone2.jpg

Λογικά κάποια παρανόηση πρέπει να είχε γίνει καθώς τα αρχεία του Ellis Island δείχνουν οτι όλη τη χρονιά το ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ εκτελούσε τους υπερατλαντικούς του πλόες, με το γνωστό τού όνομα. Το 1923 ο Πλοίαρχος Γ. Καλαφάτης είχε αγοράσει ένα φορτηγό πλοίο που ονόμασε GLADSTONE (σχετικά εδώ) και ίσως δημιουργήθηκε κάποια σύγχηση στους συντάκτες. Και η είδηση της πώλησης του φορτηγού GLADSTONE, τρία χρόνια αργότερα:
gladstone3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα σχέδιο του ΜΩΡΑΪΤΗΣ από διαφημιστικό των ναυπηγείων
MORAITIS.jpg

και μια είδηση από από τον Ιούλιο του 1928 όταν ως ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ μετέφερε μουσουλμάνους προσκυνητές στη Τζέντα.
themistoklis 29-7-28.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένας πίνακας με το πλοίο που μάλλον το δείχνει την περίοδο 1908-1914 μιας και δεν φέρει το "Μ" του Μωραΐτη στα φουγάρα του, ούτε το σινιάλο των Εμπειρίκων που το απέκτησαν το 1914. Την περίοδο αυτή είχε περιέλθει από τους πιστωτές του Μωραΐτη που χρεωκόπησε στην Ελληνική Υπερωκεάνειο Ατμοπλοΐα και είχε μετονομαστεί σε ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ. Το "Ε" στη σημαία του ιστού πιθανώς να είναι το αρχικό του "Ελληνική".

moraitis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια απο τις πρωτες ανακοινωσεις της *"Υπερωκεανειου Ατμοπλοιας Δ. Γ. Μωραιτου"* στην εφημεριδα "Μεγαρις" της 14ης Ιανουαριου 1907.

19070114 Μωραιτης Μεγαρις.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

'Ενας πίνακας του πλοιάρχου και μετέπειτα εφοπλιστή Μανώλη Κουλουκουντή, με το ΜΩΡΑΪΤΗΣ εν πλω

FB_IMG_15322594341067121.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πίνακας του Αντωνίου Μιλάνου που απεικονίζε το πλοίο από τη σελίδα στο φέισμπουκ του Ναυτικού Μουσείο της Ελλάδος. Ο Αντώνιος Μιλάνος συνεχίζει την τέχνη της θαλασσογραφίας και ζωγραφικής πλοίων.
40390738_1707146806073803_5079992901442732032_n.jpg
Ο Πίνακας έχει ένα αναχρονισμό:
Η  σημαία του σινιάλο H πάνω από τη γέφυρα στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα  σήμαινε "κόπηκε το ρυμούλκιο" όταν γινόταν ρυμούλκηση. Γενικά δεν  σήμαινε τίποτα, να δηλώνει ότι επιβαίνει πιλότος (πλοηγός) καθιερώθηκε  με΄τα το 1930 (που θεσπίστηκε  ο Διεθνής Κώδικας Σημάτων όπως τον  ξέρουμε σήμερα) αλλά τότε το πλοίο είχε άλλο όνομα και ανήκε σε άλλη  εταιρεία. 
Αντί για το σινιάλο H χρησιμοποιούσαν στις  χώρες της βρετανικής αυτοκρατορίας μια παρόμοια σημαία με τα ίδια  χρώματα αλλά με οριζόντια διάταξη για να δηλώσουν ότι στο πλοίο  επιβαίνει πιλότος, όπως βλέπουμε στο αποσπασμα από σηματολόγιο του 1916  στο οποίο αναφέρει ότι αυτό καθιερώθηκε το 1898. Η σημαία του σινιάλου P  στο πρυμιό άλμπουρο δηλώνει ότι και σήμερα "το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο για  απόπλου, όλοι πρέπει να επιστρέψουν στο πλοίο". 

1916sig3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ με τα σινιάλα ουδετερότητας στα πλευρά του, στη Θεσσαλονίκη τον Απρίλη του 1917 σε φωτο του Paul Dubray.

themistoclis 4-17 Dubray Paul.jpg

----------

